
Why Millennials Are Ditching Tinder to Hook Up on Reddit - ohjeez
http://mic.com/articles/124581/why-millennials-are-ditching-tinder-to-hook-up-on-reddit
======
JungleGymSam
About this article, I say oh jeez.

